# Shop Made Disc Sander



## mikej460 (7 Sep 2021)

Some time ago I decided to make my own disc sander using an old motor I've had for years, it was a rainy day project inspired by various designs on YouTube.

I cut the sanding disc from 18mm birch ply using a router with a simple circle cutting jig







My first challenge was solving how to connect the motor drive shaft to the sanding disc and it was then that @Phill05 came to my rescue and kindly made me a perfect flange.






I then made the disc housing from 4 semi-circles of 18mm birch ply, this involved a fair bit of trial and error using thinner, cheaper ply I had in until I was happy with the two radii.






I then glued all the segments together and added two straight sides and an 18mm backing plate.






I then added a base with stabilising legs onto which I made a support stand out of stacked 18mm offcuts to raise the motor to the required height.






I bought a NVR Switch and made a ply surround for it, connecting both power cables with strain relief cable glands.

I then built a tilting table with stops gauged at the horizontal and a gauged 45 degree tilt that stops at the base.






I then cut a hole in the other side of the backing plate for the dust extraction hose

.




A final sand and varnish with 2 coats of Ronseal Diamond and also machine wax on the table. Very pleased with it, it works perfectly.










I've now decided to make a mitre gauge for it as off the shelf ones are too big. I have some spare track and have ordered a 100mm mitre rail.


----------



## Sachakins (7 Sep 2021)

Very nice build, have you put a dust port into the back or side of it?


----------



## mikej460 (7 Sep 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Very nice build, have you put a dust port into the back or side of it?


In the back


----------



## Cabinetman (8 Sep 2021)

Very good, much better than the one I made 45 years ago using an old washing machine motor, things were really tight back then.


----------



## throbscottle (19 Jul 2022)

Really nice. A sanding machine is on my build list - unlikely to turn out as beautiful as yours though! I particularly like the stopped table.
Did you use a brushed or induction motor?


----------



## sawtooth-9 (20 Jul 2022)

Interesting, I just decided to re-vamp my disc sander.
Around 30 or 40 years ago, you could not find a decent sander - so I built one which I am now giving some attention.
I might start a thread " Disc Sander "


----------

